# 2014 Fall Bash?



## rocklobster

A group of us got together last year at the Blue Angle Rec Area and had a blast. Drove by it yesterday heading to Foley and my son asked if we were going to do it again. I told him I hadn't heard. He told me to go online and find out. Amazing how bossy they get when they hit their teens.

Anyway, I figured I'd see if anyone is interested in doing one this year. Maybe a month or two from now when it's not so hot?


----------



## TeaSea

I wasn't at the one last year but it sounds like something I would enjoy


----------



## rocklobster

We really enjoyed the weekend. Everyone took their tents or rented the cabins. We all sat around the campfires and had a great time. The facilities were awesome. Nobody had to put their home up and play host/hostess. It was just relaxed. Right on the water. Putt-putt golf. Frisbee golf. Paintball fields. Everyone had a good time.


----------



## BananaTom

I'm in


----------



## AndyS

rocklobster said:


> A group of us got together last year at the Blue Angle Rec Area and had a blast. Drove by it yesterday heading to Foley and my son asked if we were going to do it again. I told him I hadn't heard. He told me to go online and find out. Amazing how bossy they get when they hit their teens.
> 
> Anyway, I figured I'd see if anyone is interested in doing one this year. Maybe a month or two from now when it's not so hot?


Looked at the website. Isn't that facility only open to active/retired military & DOD?


----------



## rocklobster

no Andy, you just have to be sponsored. which is what skip aka lastcatch? i think does for us. lots of us are military, but military is not required.


----------



## emckissack

I would love to hear more about this. I'm a vet,not retired, and have my wife and 5 yo who would love to camp with the boat. Matter f fact I think we might stay on the boat at sand island Friday night.


----------



## rocklobster

Dates are unofficially set for the weekend of Nov. 14-16. The pavilion is not available Nov 9. Besides, the Blue Angel's Homecoming Show is 8th & 9th. So who's all in? We will have the cookout Saturday but some of us arrive on Friday and stay til Sunday. Others show up off and on during the weekend and for the cookout. The facilities are great.


----------



## navkingfisher

I'm in


----------



## SOCMedic

I am in, the wife and I will either camp or just stay at the navy lodge.


----------



## lastcast

I work there and also retired Navy. I can sponsor those that need it. I will pencil us in for the 15th of Nov. Will update and answer as needed. 

Skip.


----------



## rocklobster

Thanks Skip!


----------



## Deeplines

I'll finally have off for a get together. I'll be there. Great place to have a gathering.


----------



## jack2

i'm thinking about pitching a tent. $8 a night ain't bad. got to do some planning. the park doesn't offer reservations.

jack


----------



## lastcast

jack2 said:


> i'm thinking about pitching a tent. $8 a night ain't bad. got to do some planning. the park doesn't offer reservations.
> 
> jack


I know a guy!
They do take reservations, just holler if you need help.


----------



## FishnLane

Lastcast, i'll probably bring The Lucy like last year .


----------



## jack2

lastcast said:


> I know a guy!
> They do take reservations, just holler if you need help.


thanx, skip. i certainly will. do you know how many primitive sites are there?

jack


----------



## lastcast

Most of the primitive sites are a good ways from the rest of the RV sites. There are 4 tent sites (wooden platforms) in Anchor Cove but you can pitch a tent on any site there.


----------



## navkingfisher

*camp out*

RATS!, was so looking forward to this...That falls on my Army Reserve weekend. Oh well.


----------



## lastcast

SOCMedic said:


> I am in, the wife and I will either camp or just stay at the navy lodge.


This is at Blue Angel Rec. Park on Hwy 98 just past Bauer Rd. Navy Lodge is on NAS. 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...25,14z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xefb2c6f3afa099d4

http://naspensacola-mwr.com/corry/mwrblue.htm

I will sponsor those that need it and also help with reservations for camping spots or cabins. Let me know, PM's are probably best.


----------



## McAteeLawn

*Luv Lobster!*

Never been to a Lobster bash....sounds yummy!


----------



## rocklobster

Skip, we have rented 2 cabins again this year - one for me and dk and one for the teenage boys. Can we get two close together to make sure our boys are behaving? We will be bringing the cooking trailer and a boat with some yaks for folks to play with. If you can think of anything else, let me know!


----------



## rocklobster

O.K. folks, it does become a little difficult working on two forums. Don't take it the wrong way, any and all are welcomed, but we would really like to get a head count. We have a poll going on "the other forum" so to get a head count. we are looking at a bbq and fish fry on Saturday, but a weekend long camp out with us hanging around the campfire and cooking hot dogs, fish, whatever. boats, kayaks, just good fun. 

the other forum is free or you can just give me the head count....the www is gulfcoastfishingconnection I hope to see many of you there!


----------



## BananaTom

I am out, do not count me


----------



## Redfish

All is welcome no matter what forum you Like the Best,!!! some people just Have a Bad Habit!!! we Had a Great Time last Year and hope to have the Same This Year!!!


----------



## Patoz

Here is the direct link to the Fall Bash page on GCFC: http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum72/thread23815.html#post184244

Everyone is welcome, and I look forward to seeing you out there! :yes:


----------



## rocklobster

I got a guy delivering a 60 pound pig minus head and feet late next week. That should be more than enough. We had talked about doing a fish fry as well? What about sides?

We are 10 days out, so time to start firming up some plans. We are bringing a small boat and inflatable kayaks, plus the cooking trailer. We don't have a cornhole set or a horseshoe set or anything else folks can think of that would be fun.

Let us know who's in and who's camping or not and what y'all are bringing.

Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## rocklobster

We are looking at changing the dates due to the weather. Any of you guys have a better date? Really sucks, but rain on Saturday will make us miserable.


----------



## Deeplines

You sure about the rain on Saturday?


----------



## rocklobster

No. We aren't sure. The weather guessers keep changing it. They say clear skies, then thirty minutes later, they say rain. We are set to go. Just in a holding pattern and trying to get feedback from everyone to see if another date works better for them. Lane's Gumbo Party is the 6th of Dec. so that weekend is out.


----------



## rocklobster

Due to lack of participation, we are calling it off. The pig will be fine the chest freezer until we figure out a date that works better. No big deal. We'll do it eventually.


----------



## Deeplines

Well Hell, ........


----------

